# Take This Election and Shove It #211



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Politicians, after the elections TAKE DOWN YOUR SIGNS! Speaking of politics the Dems love ballot harvesting, unless the Republicans do it (and they are). Plus Happy Indigenous People's Day everyone. Did you have cake? And when you think we can't cram anymore into a show...BAM...we give you the wish granting cat.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-10-12T22_18_56-07_00


----------



## CarsonMead (Oct 9, 2020)

Everyday, it's all just turning into a shit show, ain't it?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*More than half of all Americans "plan to stockpile food and other essentials" for the chaotic months ahead.*

Article by Michael Snyder

https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...ther-essentials-for-the-chaotic-months-ahead/


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe this about-to-explode information will have an impact on the election, if not outright nullify it for lack of "available" candidate. Some pretty explosive S#$% here, if the guy can stay alive long enough to fully bring it into the open. This 23 minute video, despite this guy's flaky garb, is well worth a listen to the end! https://puresocial.tv/benghazi-bombshell-exclusive/. It incriminates Biden, Obama, Hillary, Brennan and Panetta for sure.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This nerdy little dude explains the point I was trying to make on the show much better than I did. Well worth the watch.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Politicians, after the elections TAKE DOWN YOUR SIGNS! Speaking of politics the Dems love ballot harvesting, unless the Republicans do it (and they are). Plus Happy Indigenous People's Day everyone. Did you have cake? And when you think we can't cram anymore into a show...BAM...we give you the wish granting cat.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-10-12T22_18_56-07_00


Sorry ... too busy celebrating White History Month. Oh wait ... we're in the land of the free where such things are "verboten."


----------

